# Hi! Expats living in Milan



## Adam.jp (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi everybody!

I'm Adam, 25 years old and new around here!
I've been an expat in Japan for four years, now back to Milan.

Did somebody manage to meet for dinner or aperitivo? I'd like to meet expats here to share experiences and speak English!


----------



## Leti91 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi Adam....I'm gonna move to Milan for the university -) and I'm looking for a house too....what about u? Have u got Skype o Facebook?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Adam.jp (Sep 7, 2012)

Leti91 said:


> Hi Adam....I'm gonna move to Milan for the university -) and I'm looking for a house too....what about u? Have u got Skype o Facebook?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi Leti! 
Where are you from? I was born here in Milan, lived both here and abroad. 
How can I find you on fb?


----------



## Leti91 (Jul 6, 2012)

I live in valenza 40minutes from Milan.. On fb u have to add Letizia Tosetti.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## eros12 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi Adam, I live near p.loreto near corso buenos aires and I am here in Italia for about 8months now. I wanted to meet new friends who could speak english


----------

